# Can you cycle across the Erskine Bridge?



## simon_brooke (26 Jul 2009)

I'm just planning a route north, and 'Map my Ride' is refusing to let me go across the Erskine Bridge. I'm sure I've seen a cycle path there - am I right?


----------



## bikepacker (26 Jul 2009)

Yes I have twice cycled it.


----------



## vernon (28 Jul 2009)

Yes, there is a cycle path. Like the previous poster, I have used it twice.

Some mapping programs do not accommodate cycle paths - try them with the Humber Bridge and Old Severn Bridge - the suggested 'diversions' are interesting....


----------



## Bodhbh (28 Jul 2009)

vernon said:


> Some mapping programs do not accommodate cycle paths - try them with the Humber Bridge and Old Severn Bridge - the suggested 'diversions' are interesting....


And highly illustrative why they were built in the first place .


----------



## simon_brooke (29 Jul 2009)

vernon said:


> Yes, there is a cycle path. Like the previous poster, I have used it twice.
> 
> Some mapping programs do not accommodate cycle paths - try them with the Humber Bridge and Old Severn Bridge - the suggested 'diversions' are interesting....





bikepacker said:


> Yes I have twice cycled it.



Thanks all.


----------



## shirokazan (1 Aug 2009)

simon_brooke said:


> I'm just planning a route north, and 'Map my Ride' is refusing to let me go across the Erskine Bridge. I'm sure I've seen a cycle path there - am I right?



Simon, I cycled across it in June whilst heading north on my LEJOG. 'Here's' a picture showing my bike on the west cycle lane (I think there's also one on the east side of the bridge).


----------



## coopman (1 Aug 2009)

I live local, there are foot paths and cycle ways on both sides, though not always both open, but at least one usually is.


----------



## ComedyPilot (2 Aug 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erskine_Bridge

Wikipedia says yes.


----------



## magnatom (2 Aug 2009)

I used to live in Erskine. I cycled over the Erskine bridge many times as a kid. In good weather you have some good view from the top.


----------



## ronmac (4 Aug 2009)

I cycle across it a lot most recently last Friday using Northbound cycle lane and yesterday using Southbound lane. Good wide cycle lanes between road and pedestrian path, with sturdy barriers either side. As previous entry stated sometimes one of the lanes is closed in which case you may have to go under bridge at North side of river to get to other cycle lane. Even if both lanes closed I believe it isn't illegal to cycle on road (I see the racers to it occasionally). Great views.


----------

